# How safe to meet a man?



## Arres (Oct 6, 2020)

I recently got a divorce. My ex-husband was a tyrant. I've been talking to a psychologist for hours. Now I understand that life goes on and you need to be able to build relationships. 
But.... I'm afraid of men. I like them. But meet each other. I have a fear that everything will happen again. 
How safe to meet a man?


----------



## sasako (Oct 7, 2020)

You need to think more about yourself. Don't be afraid to say no.
Believe me, not all men misbehave with women. But in acquaintances be sharp. Try to learn more about the interlocutor.


----------



## hebofiyi (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't understand men's violence against women. It's a disease! 
But unfortunately, many behind the flowers and beautiful words hide their character.


----------



## Ruth Stewart (Oct 8, 2020)

In the first instance, ask for the man's car registration plate. Give it to your friend. Get them to give you a call when you are on a date and then have a secret codeword. If you say it, she calls the police. Give her a photo of what you are wearing, how your hair is, so you can give details to the police. If he doesn't agree, don't date him!


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 19, 2020)

Ruth Stewart said:


> In the first instance, ask for the man's car registration plate. Give it to your friend. Get them to give you a call when you are on a date and then have a secret codeword. If you say it, she calls the police. Give her a photo of what you are wearing, how your hair is, so you can give details to the police. If he doesn't agree, don't date him!



This is exactly what I would do. I recommend this.


----------

